# bump under foreskin...



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

DS is 17 months and yesterday while in the bath, I noticed a lump on his penis. It has the same texture as the ring around the head of the penis and about the size and shape of a small bean. I have been trying to find info and think that it is possibly smegma? but am not really sure, as I don't exactly know what smegma is suppose to look like. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like a smegma pearl

From the AAP website:



*Quote:*

Smegma

Quote:

When the foreskin separates from the head of the penis, skin cells are shed. These skin cells may look like white, pearl-like lumps under the foreskin. These are called smegma. Smegma is normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, this is an accumulation of smegma under the foreskin. It means the foreskin is separating from the glans underneath, and the shed cells are accumulating because separation has not progressed enough to create a route to the opening yet. As separation continues, eventually the smegma will work its way to the outlet and be released. This can take a variable amount of time, and you do not need to do anything. It will take care of itself.

My older son started getting a lump around 1 year of age. It gradually got larger to the point where the penis got rather lopsided looking. Then when he was 3, it spontaneously discharged as about 1/4 tsp of whitish pasty-dry, odorless material. End of story.

Not all boys get this, but its a totally normal variation.

Gillian


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

My older son had one too. It went away on it's own. No problems.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

My 17 mos old gets these too, I noticed it a few months ago for the first time.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Smegma pearl maybe even a type of cyst but either way no worries it will come out when there is enough seperation to allow it. Here is a thread you might find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The pics were particularly helpful, the smegma pearls look almost identical to the bump on DS's penis- I feel much better


----------

